# FRB Club > Общение > Комната отдыха >  Военная служба по призыву для выпускников технических ВУЗов!

## EmoDed

Академия гражданской защиты МЧС России проводит набор выпускников технических ВУЗов в научную лабораторию (научную роту) для прохождения военной службы по призыву. Основная цель, которая ставится перед призывниками в нашей лаборатории, заключается в проведении научно-исследовательской работы.Основные направления деятельности лаборатории сосредоточены на информационном обеспечении населения и разработке технологий информационной поддержки.Кроме работы по основным научным направлениям лаборатории, военнослужащие смогут продолжить работу другом научном направлении после согласования с руководством.

ПОДРОБНЕЕ

----------

